# Florida Smoke Out



## flagriller (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoever is coming, would you be so kind to contact me so I can get an accutate count. You can call me or pm me.  All are welcome families and kids.
813-654-6411 ext. 310
813-952-8494 cell


----------



## flagriller (Apr 3, 2008)

bump it up


----------



## scotty (Apr 13, 2008)

I think i can make it  Jim.


----------

